

Basecamp website down? - nextmoveone
http://www.basecamphq.com/

======
mkull
Rackspace had a big power outtage today which knocked us offline today for 2
hours. Looks like they were effected by the same problem.

\---

    
    
     In a completely unrelated incident to this weekend's power problems in DFW, a traffic accident caused damage to a power transformer which provides utility power to our DFW data center. Here is the current sequence of events:
    
        * At approximately 6:00 p.m. CST utility power was lost to the DFW data center
        * Power automatically switched over to backup generators without disrupting service for any customers
        * When generator power was established two chillers within the data center failed to start back up
        * Utility power was re-established through a secondary utility source
        * As a result of temporary data center temperature increases, we proactively shutdown a number of customer servers to protect them from overheating
    

------
yrashk
[http://www.loudthinking.com/posts/18-rackspace-trouble-
knock...](http://www.loudthinking.com/posts/18-rackspace-trouble-
knocks-37signals-offline)

------
henning
Congratulations, you're riding the rails!

------
sim
seem to be.

